# Is this kind of a 3x3 a thing? Should it be a thing?



## SaMn37 (May 22, 2020)

Does this kind of a 3x3 already exist or has someone customized theirs like this? Just had this idea of a simple mod that doesn't affect the mechanism of a cube.

Which cubes should I buy to customize like this? Can someone point in the right direction on cubezz.com for example? Also, do I need Apoxie Sculpt to make anything decent, or would Fimo Professional which I already own work? I guess it would be alright for the corner pieces in the idea above since it's not in contact with any moving parts. Or are there other materials that can be used to fill spots like that without having to get Apoxie Sculpt?


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 22, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> View attachment 12269
> 
> Does this kind of a 3x3 already exist or has someone customized theirs like this? Just had this idea of a simple mod that doesn't affect the mechanism of a cube.
> 
> Which cubes should I buy to customize like this? Can someone point in the right direction on cubezz.com for example? Also, do I need Apoxie Sculpt to make anything decent, or would Fimo Professional which I already own work? I guess it would be alright for the corner pieces in the idea above since it's not in contact with any moving parts. Or are there other materials that can be used to fill spots like that without having to get Apoxie Sculpt?


The problem is if you cut through the corner like that it will open up the whole corner so instead of seeing just black you would see the inside of the corner I think.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 22, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> The problem is if you cut through the corner like that it will open up the whole corner so instead of seeing just black you would see the inside of the corner I think.


You can fill that in.


----------



## SaMn37 (May 22, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> The problem is if you cut through the corner like that it will open up the whole corner so instead of seeing just black you would see the inside of the corner I think.



Yes, and that's why I'd use a piece of plastic, Fimo Professional oven hardening polymer or the more expensive Apoxie Sculpt for filling those parts.


----------



## brododragon (May 23, 2020)

If your going to do it, you can get Cubicle's diamond file.


----------



## SaMn37 (May 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> If your going to do it, you can get Cubicle's diamond file.


Cubicle shipping is like $10 to finland, but I have a few sets of files and sand papers for other stuff that'll work.


----------



## u Cube (May 23, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> View attachment 12269
> 
> Does this kind of a 3x3 already exist or has someone customized theirs like this? Just had this idea of a simple mod that doesn't affect the mechanism of a cube.
> 
> Which cubes should I buy to customize like this? Can someone point in the right direction on cubezz.com for example? Also, do I need Apoxie Sculpt to make anything decent, or would Fimo Professional which I already own work? I guess it would be alright for the corner pieces in the idea above since it's not in contact with any moving parts. Or are there other materials that can be used to fill spots like that without having to get Apoxie Sculpt?


Fun fact, i bought this cube for $5 in a shop in italy. Turns terrible and the shades/stickers suck. Does exist though


----------



## SaMn37 (May 23, 2020)

u Cube said:


> Fun fact, i bought this cube for $5 in a shop in italy. Turns terrible and the shades/stickers suck. Does exist though


I was sure someone would've thought of it already. If I make one like it myself, I can decide which cube to use thus making it possible for me to choose a better working mechanism. Or to mod a bad mechanism into a better working one.

I thought of getting some cheap Rubik's copies 1,70€ each...obviously the mechanism will suck but it'd work as a starting point/practice for building stuff like this.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 23, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> I was sure someone would've thought of it already. If I make one like it myself, I can decide which cube to use thus making it possible for me to choose a better working mechanism. Or to mod a bad mechanism into a better working one.
> 
> I thought of getting some cheap Rubik's copies 1,70€ each...obviously the mechanism will suck but it'd work as a starting point/practice for building stuff like this.








Classroom Meilong 3C Frosted 3x3x3 Magic Cube Stickerless_3x3x3_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







www.cubezz.com




I've heard the sail has a better mechanism for modding but the meilong is cheaper.





QiYi SAIL 3x3x3 Magic Cube Black 60mm_Christmas Sale_Cubezz.com: Professional Puzzle Store for Magic Cubes, Rubik's Cubes, Magic Cube Accessories & Other Puzzles







www.cubezz.com


----------



## SenorJuan (May 23, 2020)

This was the shape of the FIRST Rubik's cube, the full cube shape came later. And the first commercial mods available were probably this truncated corner one, and the octagonal barrel shape one. I saw both in 1980/81.
Erno's original:
https://www.firstversions.com/2015/08/rubiks-cube.html


----------



## SaMn37 (May 23, 2020)

SenorJuan said:


> This was the shape of the FIRST Rubik's cube, the full cube shape came later. And the first commercial mods available were probably this truncated corner one, and the octagonal barrel shape one. I saw both in 1980/81.
> Erno's original:
> https://www.firstversions.com/2015/08/rubiks-cube.html


Oh yeah, didn't remember/realize that. I imagine it'd be worse to rotate. But I'm sure making a custom cube like that would be fun.

EDIT: Maybe that's where my subconcious got the idea


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 29, 2020)

SenorJuan said:


> This was the shape of the FIRST Rubik's cube, the full cube shape came later.


That's not true. Erno made it cubic and then cut the corners off. I asked him why and he said the cube was very big and heavy. To this day I don't understand that decision.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 29, 2020)

I’ve never modded anything but I’m thinking modern cubes with corners that split in thirds would make this more difficult to mod? Perhaps an older cube where the corner is one piece could be cleaner an easier for the corner chamfers? Just a random potentially invalid thought...


----------



## SenorJuan (May 30, 2020)

Thanks for that , Tony, I had never heard that explanation before. It does seem odd, bearing in mind the intention was to demonstrate geometry principles, where missing corners are not relevant.


----------

